# Subscriber Accounts for Battle Reports!



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

*Subscriber Accounts for Battle Reports!*​ 
For a while now, we've offered free Supporter Accounts to those who have shared hobby and gaming tips in the forms of Tutorials and Tacticas.

Now we are offering free Supporter Accounts to those who share with us well written Battle Reports. If you post 3 well written, detailed good quality Battle Reports in either the Warhammer 40k Battle Reports forum or the Warhammer Battle Reports forum, you will be able to claim access to a free 3 months of Supporter access. 

When writing your Battle Reports, please try to bare in mind the information found within these threads and follow the preferred format (obviously you can change it to suit your style of narrating, as long as it remains well written and detailed) - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109053 - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109054.

This is an awesome opportunity for guys without paypal accounts to contribute to the site at the same time as sharing with the site their tactical victories/shameful defeats.

What does free supporter access mean?

Well, you will gain all of following:

A custom Title.
Access to the private Endgame forums.
Triple PM storage (150 Messages).
A larger avatar (150 x 150px).
A larger profile picture (150 x 150px).
A Supporter icon will be displayed under your username.
YouTube! Video Avatars.
All subscribers usernames are displayed in *blue bold text*.
Finally, all supporters are listed alongside the staff on the forum leaders page.
We'll also block all the adverts.
Not a bad list of priveleges for sharing a few Battle Reports...

We also have the following award available to those who provide the website with a quantity of good quality Battle Reports:



> *Order of the Codicer*
> 
> Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.
> 
> ...


I look forward to hearing reports of those victories (or... defeats...)​


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I would assume they must be more detailed then most of my games.... which last about 2 turns?


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

if we wanna become a supporter through donations, where do we donate?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

MidnightKid333 said:


> if we wanna become a supporter through donations, where do we donate?


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3575


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn it. My CSM have been boxed up since I got into my college dorms. Still, if this isn't a reason to overcome transportation difficulties and such, I don't know what is.


----------



## MrTrijan (Sep 11, 2011)

Challenge accepted, have a game set for tomorrow anyway so its the perfect time to practice my report skills.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I also have a demons/imperial guard vs Space wolves/tau game on sunday, so I might put something up for that.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

We have a campaign running in the general 40k custom scenarios section. Maybe we should move it? I think we have 10 batreps in there already. Not done to the regulation format but they are there and it is a bloody long campaign.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds good looks like I gotta get down to my local GW and take some photos of when I battle!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I may do another one soon then, by the start of May at least!!


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Posted one. Let me know what you think.


----------

